# Rusty bluebird frame top dollar paid



## higgens (Nov 25, 2020)

Looking for a rusty blue bird frame/project top dollar payed


----------



## higgens (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## 100bikes (Aug 27, 2021)

Story is that Evan Hatcher(Hatcher Cycle) in Rockford MN has one( project stage).
May want to contact him.

rusty


----------



## bicibob (Aug 28, 2021)

Mr. Higgens,

I have a '38 Bluebird, nearly original w/very little rust. 

PM me if you're interested in knowing more about it. 

Cheers, Bob


----------

